# Any good Honda shops in the GTA?



## jat (Jan 13, 2006)

I need some work done on my 99 civic and was wondering if you good people know of any shops that do good work for a fair price.....TIA


----------



## Bryce (Dec 26, 2007)

jat said:


> I need some work done on my 99 civic and was wondering if you good people know of any shops that do good work for a fair price.....TIA


I would suggest Sterling Honda in Hamilton.

Now it's NOT in the GTA however it does have superb ratings.

Sterling Honda. New & used cars, trucks, vans and suv's in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada

Steve is the service manager...ask for Darren or Bob to do your service.

Let's see..four Hondas bought and sold from them over 24 years..
never a complaint...

However take your old service records with you so the service
reps can help you. Carmen is good, if you have troubles ask for Steve
the service manager

Bryce


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Dave Redinger is "Dr. H" Honda at Bloor & Kipling. He hosts a radio call-in show on cars, consults for the Toronto Star's reader question column, and appears on CITY TV in this capacity.

But I go there for good prices and solid service.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been using Sisley Honda and they have been doing well for sometime. 

Only repair shop to advise me that repairing one weird noise from my car would cost $600, and isn't worth doing! Interestingly enough, I don't even notice the problem any more!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Why on earth would anyone go to a dealership for anything but warranty-covered repairs? What am I missing here?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I avoid dealers like the plague, especially Honda dealers. The only good one I have found is Mississauga Honda but that was 20 years ago. I don't know if they are still good. Centre Honda - I can tell you a story about how my wife took her Civic there and she was almost hoodwinked into $1000s of dollars of unnecessary repairs.

Hondas are not complicated and you don't need a specialist. They are so common, any tech worth his/her salt can fix them. Find a good, independent mechanic nearby. Look for one with low overhead and with the owner's name clearly displayed. Also find out how long they have been in business. Find one that is at least 10 years old. Take it in for a simple oil change and see how you like them. Make sure they use an OEM filter. If they install a Fram, move on.

My shop of choice is Dublin Auto near Runnymede and St. Clair.


----------



## prepress_guy (Apr 13, 2008)

*Try Pickering Honda*

a


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

bgw said:


> I've been using Sisley Honda and they have been doing well for sometime.
> 
> Only repair shop to advise me that repairing one weird noise from my car would cost $600, and isn't worth doing! Interestingly enough, I don't even notice the problem any more!


Sisley wanted to charge my mom $1500 for new timing belt/water pump plus other services on a car with just over 65K kilometers (2000 Accord). The sales manager there was also extremely rude to my dad who called him to get a price estimate on the car.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

JAGflyer said:


> Sisley wanted to charge my mom $1500 for new timing belt/water pump plus other services on a car with just over 65K kilometers (2000 Accord). The sales manager there was also extremely rude to my dad who called him to get a price estimate on the car.


Ah, the timing belt/water pump.

Honda recommends these replacements about 4 or 5 years in. That was the exact point at which I had the confirmation that "dealerships cost more," something everybody should already know.

Markham Honda wanted $800; "Dr. H." wanted about $350. There was no going back.


----------



## jat (Jan 13, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Ah, the timing belt/water pump.
> 
> Honda recommends these replacements about 4 or 5 years in. That was the exact point at which I had the confirmation that "dealerships cost more," something everybody should already know.
> 
> Markham Honda wanted $800; "Dr. H." wanted about $350. There was no going back.



Did Dr. H put on Honda original parts? Any problems with the job?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jat said:


> Did Dr. H put on Honda original parts? Any problems with the job?


I never asked about the part. I've never had a problem with a part that they installed going south though. They use NAPA, if that helps.

They did tune-up my AC once, and it worked for a few months. The next spring it didn't work well. This time they said it needed a replacement compressor (this is far from a new car). They showed me the old part and what was wrong with it. Since I'd paid for the diagnostic previously I asked for it to be taken off the new bill and they took that off and the labour charge as well. As I said, this was the next spring.


----------

